# Birmingham to Gainesville



## slothhead (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm heading out in a week or two, anyone else heading that way?


----------



## mandapocalypse (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm headed TO Birmingham again in a bit here...


----------



## slothhead (Dec 2, 2010)

What are you heading down for? Birmingham is my home town.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Dec 7, 2010)

I passed through via hitchiking awhile back and met some rad folks, had a good time, and currently need a change of scenery. Why not?

How long you going to be in Gainsville?


----------

